# Twitter



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 31, 2016)

The older threads are pretty outdated, so I'm just going to make a new one.

I recently started using Twitter (@snake_friend) and so now I need more people to follow. Who here uses Twitter?


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 31, 2016)

I used to maintain a twitter list of tcodders but I recently got rid of it because afaict it had no followers :(
Someone else can do it if they want!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 31, 2016)

I prefer Facebook.


----------



## kyeugh (Aug 2, 2016)

Murkrow said:


> I used to maintain a twitter list of tcodders but I recently got rid of it because afaict it had no followers :(
> Someone else can do it if they want!


i used this and was wondering where it had gone to! :(

i'm still @qvalador on twitter.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 3, 2016)

It's still the same old Twitter, but now I've actually started using it. Go there to see me say things that are inconsequential and irrelevant.


----------

